# for Gramma Chickadee - from Lemon



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

Gramma,
mom just changed my water today and i've been BUSY BOY building a new bubble nest....whatcha think?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Good boy, Lemon! Glad to see he is doing so well. Hope the others are doing as well.


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

and EVEN BIGGER!!!


and "mom! quit taking my picture while i'm working:animated_fish_swimm"


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

HA..that saucy little boy almost flared at you! See my grandbetta has spunk! Good for you but don't get all obsessive now, Lemon. And yes, Gramma is slightly nutsy.

Love the pics, Minx. Thanks so much for sharing.

Rose


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree, love the pix, Minx! 
So whats the story behind him?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

This is really Minx's story but I came into it when she adopted him and I fell in love with him. She agreed to allow me to be his Gramma to have a honorary part in his life and I have adored him ever since. He is a real little sweetheart and I get pics of him every now and again this way. I hope you do not mind us bringing our little fun into the forum. He is such a dear and does the funniest things sometimes. He also has a rather large following at his location. He is a Betta Star in his own right.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Fun story! He sure sounds like a superstar. How rare are these lemon bettas? I have a lot to learn when it comes to betta morphs. 
PS, have a blast, that's what the forum is for!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

A real pure lemon yellow is not an easily found betta. Generally they tend to be pale or more gold in color. 

Lemon is the betta in Minx's store and she has many children and customers who come in to see him on a regular basis. He has a rather large following and he is a real ham. He has the personality to handle the attention and she can tell more stories about "our" Lemon I am positive.


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, my Lemon LOVES his very important role in the store:fish-in-a-bag:

he sits on the desk and supervises all goings on....he watches everything very closely and i'm certain he could ring up a sale on his own if called upon.

Lots of little kids and families come in once a week to say hello to lemon and he loves it. one little boy hugged his tank so hard, he almost pulled it right off the desk. 

we've had lots of opportunities to educate people about the propper care of bettas who ask about him. 

as far as how he came to be....being the fashionista that i am, all summer I was touting YELLOW as the THE COLOR of the season. when i fell in love with betta keeping i set out to find a yellow one. i found lemmon in a LFS, in an open plastic cup on a shelf by the door. there was about 1" of dirty water in his cup (the rest had evaporated out) and being by the door, dirt from the busy street blew in constantly. 

i tried to talk to the store owner about the poor conditions of these guys but he didn't care. i bought Lemon, Ace and Pink Floyd that day (you can see all in my gallery) .

I had orginally planned on having Rainbow at my store and set up a blue and purple tank that could compliment his colors. lemon was in the divided tank with Ace, but they would not stop flaring at each other, so i put Rainbow in there and took Lemon to the store.

then gramma rose adopted him and he's been super cool ever since. 

its been a few months and his fins still haven't fully recovered yet from his time in the death cup, but every day he gets more beautiful. 

he's got the cutest little personality and he loves his busy days at the store. 

that's the story of lemon....


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Love the story! Thanks for sharing it, and glad he (and his cousins) went from being where they were to where they are now. 

By the way, sort of unrelated, but you might want to perhaps upload those pics to your gallery so we can find them in a few years when this thread probably gets buried under tons of other threads. Thats the cool thing about the gallery, its one place to find all of anyone's pics. When you upload them as an attachment to a thread like you did in the posts above, they are sort of "lost in space" and cannot be tagged with keywords, they cannot be searched for or found in the gallery, voted on by the other members, comments left by the other members, and all the other neat things our photo gallery offers. 
If you think its hard to get them from the gallery to your post in the forum, think again, its pretty easy! I made this video to show how its done:
Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com 

Best regards!


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

i did watch the video when i first joined,

are you suggesting instead of posting them somewhere like photobuckt, put them in the gallery than past that url into the post so the pics are in the post too?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Exactly!


----------

